# My Boys All Grown Up...Kinda



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I smell Cheese









Follow Apollo to the cheese









Spider Artemis









Ohh, I want to do like Artemis









Cute Apollo









Artemis giving Kisses









Pick a Boo Mommy









Pick a Boo Mom









This is the best group picture I could get, they never want to sit still


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

They're adorable. I love their names!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you very much, I love my boys, they are goobers


----------



## Bananasama (Feb 13, 2009)

ha ha, you are right, they both look very similar to my two boys! That is funny


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going to get a pet rat do I need to no anything about them?~!!~!~ ???


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

You need a lot of stuff, but having time for them and a big enough cage is always the leading thing. I am having to get rid of my 2 boys because I am 9 months pregnant. But they will be loved and always be at the rescue


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

awwww sorry to here that


----------

